# My Dog Has Diarrhea – How Do I Treat It?



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Dog diarrhea – it’s not a pretty subject. But it’s one of the most common health concerns our dogs will be faced with. Amy Tokic, editor of PetGuide.com, shares her experience with her dog’s diarrhea issues and what she’s done to treat mild cases at home.



> When your dog has diarrhea, it can be a bit scary. You don’t know what caused it and you don’t want your fur baby to feel crappy (no pun intended). Oscar has a delicate belly, so any changes to his diet bring on a bout of the poops that can last anywhere from a day to almost a week. Now that I’m a bit more of a seasoned Pet Parent (which means I don’t run him into the vet at the first sign of sickness), I’ve picked up a few tips that have gotten me through when my dog has diarrhea.
> 
> Now that I know that most of the time my dog’s diarrhea is caused by a dietary imbalance, I am much more careful with what I feed him. I stick to the same dry dog kibble (a mix of low-fat Royal Canine and Acana formulas), with the occasional tablespoon of meaty stews that I make from scratch. Anything more than that sets his bowels into overdrive.
> 
> Doggy diarrhea can also be linked to a series of causes. Your dog may have eaten something off the floor or street that disagreed with his stomach. You may have switched foods and he’s having issues adjusting to the new diet. Maybe a new medication he’s taking isn’t sitting well with him. Even stress or excitement can bring on a case of the poops. And there are plenty of intestinal parasites and viruses out that can be ingested through food, water or other sources (like animal poop – gross!).


For At-Home Remedies For Dog Diarrhea and other info, read the entire My Dog Has Diarrhea – How Do I Treat It? article at PetGuide.com.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I just went through this with my 4 lb chi, Bonnie. She was so bad, her little bum got all red. I took her to the vet and got metronidazole (sp?) which cleared it right up.


----------



## Animed (Aug 28, 2013)

susan davis said:


> She was so bad, her little bum got all red.


Poor Bonnie! Glad you could get her sorted as she obviously had a bad bout


----------

